# SiP 16'' scroll saw spares



## NazNomad (31 Oct 2015)

I have a SiP scroll saw, model # 01373

Anyone know for certain if other blade holders would fit my machine? (Pinned blade, but the originals hold plain blades - not well, but they do).

I have enquired with SiP to be told that, ''... the part is now obsolete and with no stock available".

Cheers.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (31 Oct 2015)

Hi Axminster do a universal blade holder that some members have purchased,and has managed to be of help.

A photo of your original clamp may be of help,so members can offer help.

Bryan


----------



## NazNomad (31 Oct 2015)

Hmm, those Axminster ones look incredibly similar. I might punt for a pair of those, they're cheap enough.

SiP's website quoted £8.50 (when they had any).


----------



## AES (1 Nov 2015)

Hi NazNomad, sorry, I don't know your particular machine but in my own case I bought a pair of those Axi clamps for my old machine (an Einhell) and they fitted with the minimum of fuss. I guess that many of the "lower end market" machines are pretty much the same (or at least very similar apart from minor details), coming as they do from the same factory/ies I think. So if you're comfortable with, in the worst case, just a bit of metal drilling and perhaps thread tapping, + maybe a bit of filing, I should think the Axi clamps are definitely worth a punt - especially as they're pretty cheap really.

Good luck.

AES


----------



## martinka (1 Nov 2015)

The SIP looks to be the same saw as the Jet, so the Axminster clamps will fit straight on, single bolt fixing.


----------



## NazNomad (2 Nov 2015)

Thanks peeps, ordered and waiting.


----------



## NazNomad (5 Nov 2015)

Excellent, the motor just blew up ... FML. :x


----------



## Claymore (5 Nov 2015)

Your joking? if not that's a pipper! how old was your saw? is it still under warranty?
Brian


----------



## NazNomad (5 Nov 2015)

I bought it second-hand and it wasn't new then. It's an obsolete model now, SiP have a different one.


----------



## AES (5 Nov 2015)

Oh dear Naznomad, that's a real bummer. What's the motor like, a common type? Any chance of finding a S/H spare (e.g. fleabay)? You could have had my old Einhell but it's already promised to someone (and anyway it would cost more than it's worth to send it from here).

AES


----------



## NazNomad (5 Nov 2015)

Cheers, the Jet JSS-16 from Axminster seems to be the ''same'' saw(ish).

Birthday soon though. :-D


----------



## Claymore (5 Nov 2015)

Naz..... they must still sell them, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SIP-01373-Var ... SwHjNWAXGR

Maybe you could get a replacement motor from sip? depending on costs but I think you might find a secondhand motor to fit cheaper.... try Freeads/Loot etc for scrollsaws as the sip does look like many of the foreign brands and many will use the same motors.
Brian


----------



## NazNomad (5 Nov 2015)

Thanks Brian. I saw those ones on eBay, I think they must be old-stock.

As you rightly say, they do seem to be a 'generic' machine.

This Sealey look s the same but cheaper than the Jet http://www.toolstop.co.uk/sealey-sm1302 ... 240v-p7875


----------

